# MB Presidency candidate named



## MaidenScotland

The Muslim Brotherhood in Egypt has nominated its deputy chairman, Khairat al-Shatir, as its candidate for the presidential elections in May.

The choice of Mr Shatir, the group's financier, reverses a pledge made earlier by the group's leaders not to contest the election.

It will raise concerns among liberals and the military that the Brotherhood could become too powerful.

Correspondents say its ties with the ruling council have steadily worsened.

There had been much speculation about whether it would opt to field a candidate following the party's legislative election success in November.

The movement's political arm then won around a third of the vote, and nearly half the seats in the first parliamentary election since the fall of Hosni Mubarak last year.

Mahmoud Hussein, the group's deputy leader, said it had decided to field a candidate following "attempts to abort the revolution". Only a few days remain before the close of nominations.

Challenge

The announcement ends months of speculation about who the Muslim Brotherhood would throw its weight behind, says the BBC's Yolande Knell in Cairo.


Before Egypt's uprising, Khairat al-Shatir spent 12 years behind bars because of his association with the Muslim Brotherhood. Yet he managed to maintain a multimillion-dollar business empire, care for his 10 children and uphold his commitment to political Islam.

Since he was released from jail last year, the influence of Mr Shatir has increased so that many suggest he is more powerful than the Brotherhood's general guide.

As deputy leader, the 62-year-old took key strategic decisions concerning the formation of a political party and is said to have led negotiations with the ruling military. He has been the public face of the Brotherhood to visiting foreign officials and investors.

While Mr Shatir has been at pains to express his group's commitment to democracy, free markets and minority rights, he has also said that the recent elections show Egyptians' commitment to an Islamic state.

Mr Shatir, a wealthy businessman, has long been a senior member of the Islamist group and its main financier.

He spent 12 years in prison because of his connection with the Brotherhood, which was previously banned. He was released only after last year's uprising.

In an official statement, the Muslim Brotherhood said it had reversed its decision not to contest the presidency to overcome risks to Egypt's revolution and the transfer from military to civilian rule.

The Brotherhood already dominates Egypt's newly elected parliament and the panel set up to draft the new constitution.

But it complains that its attempts to form a new cabinet have been blocked and there have been threats to dissolve parliament.

The ruling military council has been in conflict with the Brotherhood over the appointment of cabinet ministers.

The Brotherhood argues presidential candidates from the ousted government could present a further challenge.


----------



## Whitedesert

Well, nobody can say this guy does not believe in what he does, or doubt his commitment with 12 years spend in an Egyptian jail. Wow, ran a multi-million pound business plus had enough time to have 10 kids! That takes some doing.:eyebrows:


----------



## aykalam

I blame Nancy Agram


----------



## DeadGuy

For the parliamentary elections, they're not after winning the majority...........But then changed their minds and they actually "won" the majority (Yes, they "won", one way or another!).......

And even with the majority being theirs..........They said the current government is no good and they'd make sure it's gone..............But that tone's replaced with the government's doing the best it can 

For presidential hopefuls........They suspended Abu El Fotooh for running for presidency and said the MB is bigger than silly titles and prefer to look for Egypt's best interest, not the Brotherhood's..........But now.......


I would've gone for ages for all the "funny" stuff they've done, but yet the funniest thing is.................People still buy their sh!t, and Abu Salah's too :frusty:

Done ranting! Sorry!


----------



## CAIRODEMON

DeadGuy said:


> For the parliamentary elections, they're not after winning the majority...........But then changed their minds and they actually "won" the majority (Yes, they "won", one way or another!).......
> 
> And even with the majority being theirs..........They said the current government is no good and they'd make sure it's gone..............But that tone's replaced with the government's doing the best it can
> 
> For presidential hopefuls........They suspended Abu El Fotooh for running for presidency and said the MB is bigger than silly titles and prefer to look for Egypt's best interest, not the Brotherhood's..........But now.......
> 
> 
> I would've gone for ages for all the "funny" stuff they've done, but yet the funniest thing is.................People still buy their sh!t, and Abu Salah's too :frusty:
> 
> Done ranting! Sorry!



Just read a piece in yesterday's FT about a Mr. Hamza Abu Ismael, a politically savvy and erudite chap who intends to stand for President. He seems to have a great grasp regarding the economic and social issues confronting the country and has formulated a really constructive set of policies to deal with them. I won't go through all of it (but do read the article if you can) but my favourite is the banning of nutmeg, since "a woman who flavours her cooking with nutmeg is leading her family into sin". The rest of his platform is similarly sensible.

Problem is, in the UK, Eire, etc we laugh at such people (Monster Raving Looney Party !), but here he will get plenty of votes, could even win it

I feel sorry for sensible Egyptians, of which there are many.


----------



## hhaddad

The people on the street are regretting what they've done by electing the M.B. and Salafis to parliamentary majorities. Anybody I talk to says the same and their not looking forward to the future. It was only to be expected as a large majority of the population is poor and illiterate so at voting they didn't know who they were voting for and the M.B. pulled the wool over their eyes and lulled them by rhetoric into a sense of security.


----------



## DeadGuy

CAIRODEMON said:


> Just read a piece in yesterday's FT about a Mr. Hamza Abu Ismael, a politically savvy and erudite chap who intends to stand for President. He seems to have a great grasp regarding the economic and social issues confronting the country and has formulated a really constructive set of policies to deal with them. I won't go through all of it (but do read the article if you can) but my favourite is the banning of nutmeg, since "a woman who flavours her cooking with nutmeg is leading her family into sin". The rest of his platform is similarly sensible.
> 
> Problem is, in the UK, Eire, etc we laugh at such people (Monster Raving Looney Party !), but here he will get plenty of votes, could even win it
> 
> I feel sorry for sensible Egyptians, of which there are many.


The problem is, in here, people like this are (And we all have to admit it) _SMART_ enough to know how to use the public's stupidity and how to hypnotize the people with echoing words like "Allah" and "Good Muslims" and the rest of the usual [email protected], and if the people are stupid enough to buy this sh!t and turn a blind eye, or even refuse to look into all the contradicting [email protected] coming out of an idiot that says drinking a cold can of PEPSI on a hot summer day can send you to Hell while his sister LIVES in the US and is a citizen of the bloody country! Then really it's no one but the people's fault!

In my previous post I said I was done ranting, so please don't get me started again 

***** ********* ****!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DeadGuy

hhaddad said:


> The people on the street are regretting what they've done by electing the M.B. and Salafis to parliamentary majorities. Anybody I talk to says the same and their not looking forward to the future. It was only to be expected as a large majority of the population is poor and illiterate so at voting they didn't know who they were voting for and the M.B. pulled the wool over their eyes and lulled them by rhetoric into a sense of security.


Cairo streets.............You should come to where I "live" and see how aggressive anyone would get if anyone dared to complain about Allah's sents to the country..........

The M.B. is starting from where the NDP stopped.........And it's just a matter of time before it's all back to the old times..........But with a religious cover this time, which provides less opposition............


----------



## CAIRODEMON

DeadGuy said:


> The problem is, in here, people like this are (And we all have to admit it) _SMART_ enough to know how to use the public's stupidity and how to hypnotize the people with echoing words like "Allah" and "Good Muslims" and the rest of the usual [email protected], and if the people are stupid enough to buy this sh!t and turn a blind eye, or even refuse to look into all the contradicting [email protected] coming out of an idiot that says drinking a cold can of PEPSI on a hot summer day can send you to Hell while his sister LIVES in the US and is a citizen of the bloody country! Then really it's no one but the people's fault!
> 
> In my previous post I said I was done ranting, so please don't get me started again
> 
> ***** ********* ****!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


If you had a brother like that, wouldn't you live as far away as possible!? But seriously, doesn't having a family member with an overseas passport preclude you from holding office?


----------



## MaidenScotland

CAIRODEMON said:


> If you had a brother like that, wouldn't you live as far away as possible!? But seriously, doesn't having a family member with an overseas passport preclude you from holding office?




Well that rules nearly everyone who wants to run


----------



## aykalam

CAIRODEMON said:


> If you had a brother like that, wouldn't you live as far away as possible!? But seriously, doesn't having a family member with an overseas passport preclude you from holding office?


I believe the rule covers parents and spouses, not siblings, but I could be wrong


----------



## aykalam

Muslim Brotherhood presidential nominee Khairat al-Shater said Tuesday that the application of Sharia is his ultimate goal.

Shater: Application of Islamic law is ultimate goal | Egypt Independent

We are doomed


----------



## MaidenScotland

aykalam said:


> Muslim Brotherhood presidential nominee Khairat al-Shater said Tuesday that the application of Sharia is his ultimate goal.
> 
> Shater: Application of Islamic law is ultimate goal | Egypt Independent
> 
> We are doomed




No point in going back to Yorkshire where the same laws will soon be enforced upon the population.


----------



## MaidenScotland

aykalam said:


> Muslim Brotherhood presidential nominee Khairat al-Shater said Tuesday that the application of Sharia is his ultimate goal.
> 
> Shater: Application of Islamic law is ultimate goal | Egypt Independent
> 
> We are doomed



and of course this...



In the past two days, social media has witnessed an outrage over statements made by MP Azza El-Garf of the Freedom and Justice Party. Garf, who is one of the very few female parliamentarians in the Islamist-dominated People’s Assembly, has called for the cancellation of the anti-harassment law. She justified her claims by stating that the indecent attire of women is what invites sexual harassment, hence harassers are not to be blamed. Garf’s statement has been mocked as mad, but the reality is that apart from being extremely disturbing, Garf is simply echoing the state’s de facto position on sexual assault, despite the presence of the law. In order to really address the danger of the state’s lax application of the law, and its own endorsement of sexual harassment techniques.




is the first step in getting everyone covered .


----------



## hhaddad

MaidenScotland said:


> No point in going back to Yorkshire where the same laws will soon be enforced upon the population.


 
I agree but we'll be better off in France now they've finally started to crack down. Another 10 arrested in dawn raids today . Luckaly they're not many of them in the Creuse.


----------



## MaidenScotland

hhaddad said:


> I agree but we'll be better off in France now they've finally started to crack down. Another 10 arrested in dawn raids today . Luckaly they're not many of them in the Creuse.




I take it you have not been to Bourganeuf although it could have changed since I was last there,


----------



## hurghadapat

MaidenScotland said:


> and of course this...
> 
> 
> 
> In the past two days, social media has witnessed an outrage over statements made by MP Azza El-Garf of the Freedom and Justice Party. Garf, who is one of the very few female parliamentarians in the Islamist-dominated People’s Assembly, has called for the cancellation of the anti-harassment law. She justified her claims by stating that the indecent attire of women is what invites sexual harassment, hence harassers are not to be blamed. Garf’s statement has been mocked as mad, but the reality is that apart from being extremely disturbing, Garf is simply echoing the state’s de facto position on sexual assault, despite the presence of the law. In order to really address the danger of the state’s lax application of the law, and its own endorsement of sexual harassment techniques.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is the first step in getting everyone covered .


Better get out shopping for the abeyas,hijabs and maybe even the niqab as looks like you ladies could be needing them soon.


----------



## MaidenScotland

hurghadapat said:


> Better get out shopping for the abeyas,hijabs and maybe even the niqab as looks like you ladies could be needing them soon.




I will call my dressmaker lol


----------



## aykalam

hurghadapat said:


> Better get out shopping for the abeyas,hijabs and maybe even the niqab as looks like you ladies could be needing them soon.


I'd sooner book myself a one way flight out of here


----------



## DeadGuy

CAIRODEMON said:


> If you had a brother like that, wouldn't you live as far away as possible!? But seriously, doesn't having a family member with an overseas passport preclude you from holding office?


Good point! I think I definitely would :lol:

But no, just the parents' citizenship..........And I didn't wanna mention it before it's confirmed, but it seems like it is gonna be confirmed in a couple days.........He is a son of.............An American 

The guy's going nuts and staying low these days after various media sources claimed that his mother is a Green Card holder, which went further to claim that she's been granted the American citizenship just a few months before she passed away 

In his latest "video clip" trying to "defend" it, he NEVER denied the Green Card bit, nor the American citizenship's bit either, but instead he tried to make it sound like his mom holding the Green Card for a few years, or holding an American passport for a couple months before she was dead, wouldn't make his mom, or himself, less patriot Egyptians, cause she's been 110% Egyptian for over 60 years of her life :lol: And of course, he tried to make it sound like he's being plotted, and that he never knew that his mother held a Green Card or an American passport 

An Islamic fanatic with a presidential agenda that almost got nothing but hating the American infidels and being being good Muslims turns out to be..............Typical.........

The guy's hilarious! And he's obviously going down..........:ranger:


----------



## DeadGuy

MaidenScotland said:


> and of course this...
> 
> 
> 
> In the past two days, social media has witnessed an outrage over statements made by MP Azza El-Garf of the Freedom and Justice Party. Garf, who is one of the very few female parliamentarians in the Islamist-dominated People’s Assembly, has called for the cancellation of the anti-harassment law. She justified her claims by stating that the indecent attire of women is what invites sexual harassment, hence harassers are not to be blamed. Garf’s statement has been mocked as mad, but the reality is that apart from being extremely disturbing, Garf is simply echoing the state’s de facto position on sexual assault, despite the presence of the law. In order to really address the danger of the state’s lax application of the law, and its own endorsement of sexual harassment techniques.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is the first step in getting everyone covered .


Of course every girl needs to cover her ****ty INVITING hair, lips, skin, etc, and most of all..........Their ****ty PEPSI cans :lol:

God this is really PATHETIC


----------



## expatagogo

DeadGuy said:


> Of course every girl needs to cover her ****ty INVITING hair, lips, skin, etc, and most of all..........Their ****ty PEPSI cans :lol:
> 
> God this is really PATHETIC


Pathetic it is!

Perhaps she should wrap herself up in a burqua and niqab, which of course she doesn't do herself, but she's happy to slap on other women.


----------



## MaidenScotland

DeadGuy said:


> Good point! I think I definitely would :lol:
> 
> But no, just the parents' citizenship..........And I didn't wanna mention it before it's confirmed, but it seems like it is gonna be confirmed in a couple days.........He is a son of.............An American
> 
> The guy's going nuts and staying low these days after various media sources claimed that his mother is a Green Card holder, which went further to claim that she's been granted the American citizenship just a few months before she passed away
> 
> In his latest "video clip" trying to "defend" it, he NEVER denied the Green Card bit, nor the American citizenship's bit either, but instead he tried to make it sound like his mom holding the Green Card for a few years, or holding an American passport for a couple months before she was dead, wouldn't make his mom, or himself, less patriot Egyptians, cause she's been 110% Egyptian for over 60 years of her life :lol: And of course, he tried to make it sound like he's being plotted, and that he never knew that his mother held a Green Card or an American passport
> 
> An Islamic fanatic with a presidential agenda that almost got nothing but hating the American infidels and being being good Muslims turns out to be..............Typical.........
> 
> The guy's hilarious! And he's obviously going down..........:ranger:



Regardless of how long she held a foreign passport.. rules are rules unless of course you are running for President 

I wonder if he done his national service or did he get out of it with the American passport no no rule.


----------



## expatagogo

Of course, as usual, it's lie, deny, and blame:

http://www.nytimes.com/2012/04/05/w...-presidential-race.html?scp=2&sq=egypt&st=cse

"A spokesman for Mr. Abu Ismail’s campaign said it had sent a delegation to the United States to investigate. Presented with a report from a database of public records that included an address in Santa Monica, Calif., for his mother, Nawal Abel Aziz Nour, as well as her name on a Los Angeles voter registration list, the campaign spokesman, Mohamed Fahim Abdel Ghaffar, suggested it could be a forgery."


----------



## aykalam

DeadGuy said:


> Good point! I think I definitely would :lol:
> 
> But no, just the parents' citizenship..........And I didn't wanna mention it before it's confirmed, but it seems like it is gonna be confirmed in a couple days.........He is a son of.............An American
> 
> The guy's going nuts and staying low these days after various media sources claimed that his mother is a Green Card holder, which went further to claim that she's been granted the American citizenship just a few months before she passed away
> 
> In his latest "video clip" trying to "defend" it, he NEVER denied the Green Card bit, nor the American citizenship's bit either, but instead he tried to make it sound like his mom holding the Green Card for a few years, or holding an American passport for a couple months before she was dead, wouldn't make his mom, or himself, less patriot Egyptians, cause she's been 110% Egyptian for over 60 years of her life :lol: And of course, he tried to make it sound like he's being plotted, and that he never knew that his mother held a Green Card or an American passport
> 
> An Islamic fanatic with a presidential agenda that almost got nothing but hating the American infidels and being being good Muslims turns out to be..............Typical.........
> 
> The guy's hilarious! And he's obviously going down..........:ranger:


He's already out: interior ministry have confirmed today his mother's US nationality.

http://english.ahram.org.eg/NewsCon...ords-confirm-AbuIsmails-mother-was-US-ci.aspx


----------



## aykalam

MaidenScotland said:


> I wonder if he done his national service or did he get out of it with the American passport no no rule.


I can't remember where I read that Amr Moussa had skived conscription :suspicious:


----------



## MaidenScotland

expatagogo said:


> Of course, as usual, it's lie, deny, and blame:
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2012/04/05/w...-presidential-race.html?scp=2&sq=egypt&st=cse
> 
> "A spokesman for Mr. Abu Ismail’s campaign said it had sent a delegation to the United States to investigate. Presented with a report from a database of public records that included an address in Santa Monica, Calif., for his mother, Nawal Abel Aziz Nour, as well as her name on a Los Angeles voter registration list, the campaign spokesman, Mohamed Fahim Abdel Ghaffar, suggested it could be a forgery."




Forgery, lies, foreign hands, a third hand..I have never met such a paranoid nation or am I lying


----------



## MaidenScotland

aykalam said:


> I can't remember where I read that Amr Moussa had skived conscription :suspicious:




lol no doubt using his mothers passport, bet he didn't say it was a forgery then


----------



## MaidenScotland

Unless they are the only son or a missing limb that stopped them doing national service... then the rules should be.. no national service then no ruling the country.


----------



## aykalam

Also, that Aboul Fotouh holds or has held Qatari passport

Foreign passports craze reaches Abul-Fotouh - Presidential elections news - Presidential elections 2012 - Ahram Online


----------



## expatagogo

What's this about Amr Moussa's mother, or brother, being French?


----------



## MaidenScotland

expatagogo said:


> What's this about Amr Moussa's mother, or brother, being French?




at this rate there will only be Mubarak left lol.. I wonder what was going to happen when he put Gamal up.. would his British passport make the change the constitution again just as it did the national service ruling


----------



## aykalam

I expect the campaigning to be a mud slinging free for all. Take cover!

Rumours about other candidates' foreign connections are cleared up - Presidential elections 2012 - Egypt - Ahram Online


----------



## expatagogo

Update: Abu Ismail slams reports that his mother held American citizenship | Egypt Independent

"Abu Ismail’s supporters called for a million-man demonstration on Friday. “We are sure his mother did not have a dual nationality,” said Gamal Saber, one supporter. “And the Ahly and Zamalek ultras will join us.”

Saber said the authorities need to prove that claim by presenting a video showing Abu Ismail’s mother taking the oath while she was granted US citizenship, as well as submit citizenship documents with her fingerprints."

Is anyone else laughing, or just me? It's either that or cry because I really do feel sorry for Egypt and Egyptians.


----------



## aykalam

I'm definitely not laughing


----------



## MaidenScotland

expatagogo said:


> Update: Abu Ismail slams reports that his mother held American citizenship | Egypt Independent
> 
> "Abu Ismail’s supporters called for a million-man demonstration on Friday. “We are sure his mother did not have a dual nationality,” said Gamal Saber, one supporter. “And the Ahly and Zamalek ultras will join us.”
> 
> Saber said the authorities need to prove that claim by presenting a video showing Abu Ismail’s mother taking the oath while she was granted US citizenship, as well as submit citizenship documents with her fingerprints."
> 
> Is anyone else laughing, or just me? It's either that or cry because I really do feel sorry for Egypt and Egyptians.







There are times I feel sorry for this country and then when I read items like this I think..

you deserve what you get.


Why the heck the Egyptian people don't see through this is even more baffling.

If this man or anyone like him gets in... that's is what the Egyptians want and hell mend them.


----------



## expatagogo

MaidenScotland said:


> There are times I feel sorry for this country and then when I read items like this I think..
> 
> you deserve what you get.
> 
> 
> Why the heck the Egyptian people don't see through this is even more baffling.
> 
> If this man or anyone like him gets in... that's is what the Egyptians want and hell mend them.


I once read this: "People get the government they deserve."

I think there's a lot of truth to that.


----------



## hhaddad

According to local tv the pssport office have found that his mother entered Egypt with an American passport several years ago. I think this is where tshtf.


----------



## MaidenScotland

hhaddad said:


> According to local tv the pssport office have found that his mother entered Egypt with an American passport several years ago. I think this is where tshtf.




Yes I read that.. in fact she entered several times using her American passport.


----------



## aykalam

If the road ahead looked bumpy before "Mummygate", wait until you see a head-to-head between his supporters (who are many) and the powers that be


----------



## MaidenScotland

If the millions start walking down 6th October bridge I will let you know


----------



## aykalam

This taken at 9:13am

https://twitter.com/#!/kikhote/status/188162603015614464/photo/1


----------



## hhaddad

Just heard from a good source that Abdel Moneim Abouel Fotouh also holds a Quatar passport.


----------



## MaidenScotland

hhaddad said:


> Just heard from a good source that Abdel Moneim Abouel Fotouh also holds a Quatar passport.




I read that... but he says he hasnt used it for 10 years


----------



## hhaddad

*Abu Ismail supporters gather in Tahrir to protest 'manipulation'*

Supporters of presidential hopeful Hazem Salah Abu Ismail began gathering in Tahrir Square Friday morning to protest what they call an “American a plot against him.”
The Presidential Elections Commission said on Thursday that it received an official letter from the Interior Ministry’s Immigration and Naturalization Department confirming that Abu Ismail’s mother, Nawal Abdel Aziz Nour, entered Egypt on a US passport in the last five months before her death.
According to Egyptian law, candidates running for president cannot descend from parents who hold an additional citizenship.
Abu Ismail’s supporters set up a stage in front of the Mugamma building in Tahrir and raised a banner bearing Abu Ismail’s photo that reads, “We won’t allow manipulation…We’ll live with dignity…Abu Ismail is not only for Salafis,” state-run MENA news service reported. Speakers on the stage broadcasted verses from the holy Quran.
The supporters have planned a march from Fatah mosque in Ramses Square toward Tahrir Square that will start after Friday prayers.
MENA said that some of the supporters distributed a statement warning the US of “the anger of the Egyptian people.”
“You don’t know the abilities of the Egyptian people… Warning: we won’t allow manipulation and we’ll live with dignity,” the statement said, according to MENA.
MENA also said that protesters from various political affiliations set up another stage in front of the American University in Cairo to broadcast the events from the “Constitution for every citizen” protest.
Twenty political parties, movements and coalitions called for the demonstration to protest Islamist domination over the Constituent Assembly, state-run Al-Ahram newspaper said Friday.
Among those calling for the protest are the Social Democratic Party, the Kefaya movement, the Revolutionary Youth Coalition and the April 6 Youth Movement.


Abu Ismail supporters gather in Tahrir to protest 'manipulation' | Egypt Independent


----------



## aykalam

hhaddad said:


> Just heard from a good source that Abdel Moneim Abouel Fotouh also holds a Quatar passport.


A piece in Ahram Online yesterday dismissed it as a rumour

Rumours about other candidates' foreign connections are cleared up - Presidential elections 2012 - Egypt - Ahram Online


----------



## MaidenScotland

hhaddad said:


> Supporters of presidential hopeful Hazem Salah Abu Ismail began gathering in Tahrir Square Friday morning to protest what they call an “American a plot against him.”
> The Presidential Elections Commission said on Thursday that it received an official letter from the Interior Ministry’s Immigration and Naturalization Department confirming that Abu Ismail’s mother, Nawal Abdel Aziz Nour, entered Egypt on a US passport in the last five months before her death.
> According to Egyptian law, candidates running for president cannot descend from parents who hold an additional citizenship.
> Abu Ismail’s supporters set up a stage in front of the Mugamma building in Tahrir and raised a banner bearing Abu Ismail’s photo that reads, “We won’t allow manipulation…We’ll live with dignity…Abu Ismail is not only for Salafis,” state-run MENA news service reported. Speakers on the stage broadcasted verses from the holy Quran.
> The supporters have planned a march from Fatah mosque in Ramses Square toward Tahrir Square that will start after Friday prayers.
> MENA said that some of the supporters distributed a statement warning the US of “the anger of the Egyptian people.”
> “You don’t know the abilities of the Egyptian people… Warning: we won’t allow manipulation and we’ll live with dignity,” the statement said, according to MENA.
> MENA also said that protesters from various political affiliations set up another stage in front of the American University in Cairo to broadcast the events from the “Constitution for every citizen” protest.
> Twenty political parties, movements and coalitions called for the demonstration to protest Islamist domination over the Constituent Assembly, state-run Al-Ahram newspaper said Friday.
> Among those calling for the protest are the Social Democratic Party, the Kefaya movement, the Revolutionary Youth Coalition and the April 6 Youth Movement.
> 
> 
> Abu Ismail supporters gather in Tahrir to protest 'manipulation' | Egypt Independent




Why can no one in this country just put their hands up and say... caught


----------



## hhaddad

MaidenScotland said:


> I read that... but he says he hasnt used it for 10 years


Thats maybe but you have to have citizenship to get a passport don't you?


----------



## aykalam

MaidenScotland said:


> Why can no one in this country just put their hands up and say... caught


You know, as much as I despise what the guy stands for, I would still like to see evidence of his mother's American nationality. It is just so convenient for the MB and SCAF to get rid of him at this point, isn't it. And I don't believe for a second that the "wrong" candidate will be allowed to win.


----------



## MaidenScotland

aykalam said:


> You know, as much as I despise what the guy stands for, I would still like to see evidence of his mother's American nationality. It is just so convenient for the MB and SCAF to get rid of him at this point, isn't it. And I don't believe for a second that the "wrong" candidate will be allowed to win.




I am looking for an article I read somewhere.. they have interviewed his sister who lives in America and checked the voters roll. apparently his mothers name is also on it but as you said until photographic evidence is shown we should perhaps not jump to conclusions, however that still doesn't stop me asking why they don't put their hands up when caught.. after all it is the norm here to deny everything,



lol just answered my own question


----------



## DeadGuy

hhaddad said:


> Thats maybe but you have to have citizenship to get a passport don't you?


His campaign office explained that his passport was an "honorary" thing that's granted by direct orders of the Qatari King himself, which still means that he's a citizen of the country for me........But they said that trying to "explain" that he's not a Qatari :confused2:

However for those who may not know that, the chances for anyone to obtain an American/Canadian/British/EU/Aussie/etc. passport are A LOT higher than obtaining a Gulf country's passport! Those folks are really tight when it comes to their citizenship! So maybe he's just an "honorary" Qatari passport holder but that's it :confused2:

The other candidate that got his nationality questioned was El Awwa, as some sources claimed that his grandfather (Father's side) was a Syrian, which Awwa's campaign office never denied, but explained that his grandfather came to Egypt from Sham area (Which includes Syria) in 1880's, explaining that back then, residents of the Ottoman Empire never had their nationalities according to their countries, since it was a big empire blah blah blah..........And then in 19xx's, an Egyptian law stated that the residents of Egypt are to be granted Egyptian citizenship, which included both Awwa's father and his grandfather! So they are both Egyptians by law!

(There are TOO many links to those issues, but pardon me for being too lazy to translate one of them! But this post included the main points of everything I've read about the topic!).


And hmmmmmmm.............I am 110% Egyptian..........And I believe it wouldn't need the slightest effort to be as dumb as any of the candidates..........So........Should I??? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DeadGuy

MaidenScotland said:


> Why can no one in this country just put their hands up and say... caught


Oh I _wonder _why not...........


----------



## expatagogo

Permanent residents in the United States cannot vote, only citizens can. 

Voter records are available to the public simply by asking for them under the Freedom of Information Act and a reasonable cost to make a copy of whatever the document may be. This is why and how citizens get mailings and phone calls around election time; candidates or whatever (school districts asking for more millage money, etc.) know that we vote and don't waste their resources bothering non-voters. 

Claiming to be a US citizen for the purpose of voting is a crime and the non-citizen doing so would have their permanent residency taken away and then they would be deported. 

The New York Times reports it has his mother's voter record. Note this does not mean voting record because those are, as a matter of law, private and kept from view. In other words, it's easy to know if someone voted, but now how they voted. If she voted, and it appears she has, she was either a citizen or a criminal.


----------



## hhaddad

BREAKING: Ex-intel chief Soleiman 'bows to popular will', runs for presidency


----------



## MaidenScotland

hhaddad said:


> BREAKING: Ex-intel chief Soleiman 'bows to popular will', runs for presidency





he never bowed to popular will before.


----------



## aykalam

the audacity!


----------



## MaidenScotland

There are number of reports and witness accounts that are confirming that some government employees and workers in certain state-owned factories are being forced to sign the forms needed for Omar Suliman (Mubarak's vice president) to enroll as a candidate in Egypt's presidential elections. Omar Suliman needs 30 thousand signatures to become a presidential candidate and he has only started collecting them yesterday while the deadline is tomorrow. Omar Suliman is Mubarak's closest ally, his vice president and the former head of intelligence. Suliman standing for this elections feels like a slap in the face of Egyptians and their revolution....


----------



## MaidenScotland

Solieman managed to get his papers posted with only 30 minutes to spare.
This was the leading story on BBC World.


Seems the traffic didn't hold him up.


----------



## hhaddad

*Egypt election: Omar Suleiman bid draws Brotherhood warning*

Egypt's Muslim Brotherhood has warned of renewed turmoil if ousted leader Hosni Mubarak's former spy chief succeeds in a bid to become president.

Omar Suleiman, who also served as vice-president during last year's uprising, submitted his application on Sunday.

The Muslim Brotherhood's candidate, Khairat al-Shater, described the move as an "insult" to the Egyptian people.

But Mr Suleiman hit back saying the Brotherhood, tipped to do well in the elections, has lost popularity.

Omar Suleiman, who also served as vice-president during last year's uprising, submitted his application on Sunday.

The Muslim Brotherhood's candidate, Khairat al-Shater, described the move as an "insult" to the Egyptian people.

But Mr Suleiman hit back saying the Brotherhood, tipped to do well in the elections, has lost popularity.

The presidential election, due to start on 23 May, will be the first since Mr Mubarak's overthrow in February 2011.

Twenty-three people have submitted applications to enter the race.

A provisional list of candidates will be published on Monday, but observers say the race looks set to be dominated by Islamists and officials who previously served in government.


Mobbed by supporters, he formally submitted his papers to the election commission less than half an hour before Sunday's deadline for nominations - having indicated on Friday his intention to run.

"I consider his entry an insult to the revolution and the Egyptian people," Khairat al-Shater, a millionaire businessman who was imprisoned during the rule of Mr Mubarak, told the Reuters news agency.

"Omar Suleiman has made a big mistake. He will only win through forgery and, if this happens, the revolution will kick off again."

However, he played down fears of a clash between the Islamists and the military.

"Even if there are issues with the military council's handling of the transitional period, such issues must be resolved in a way that does not lead to a real clash with the armed forces," he said.

But Omar Suleiman said the support shown towards the Muslim Brotherhood in parliamentary elections a few months ago was waning, and he was the candidate to restore law and order in the country.

"There has been a change on the Egyptian street," he told the Egyptian newspaper al-Akhbar. "The practices of the Brotherhood and their monopolistic ways and unacceptable pronouncements have contributed to a change of opinion."

He alleged he had been threatened by Islamists over his candidacy but vowed it would not put him off standing - and he also distanced himself from the long-time rule of Hosni Mubarak.

"If I was intelligence chief and then vice-president for a few days, that doesn't mean I was part of a regime against which the people mounted a revolt," he said.

Gen Suleiman is not the only other Mubarak-era figure running for president. Former Prime Minister Ahmed Shafiq and former Foreign Minister Amr Moussa are also standing.

Validity doubts

Meanwhile, the Muslim Brotherhood has registered a second candidate, Mohamed Mursi, who heads the movement's Freedom and Justice Party (FJP), after it emerged that Mr Shater might be unable to stand as he was only recently pardoned for a conviction.

The FJP dominated parliamentary elections earlier this year and now has almost half the seats in the lower house of parliament, the National Assembly.

Mr Shater is one of several hopefuls who have had their eligibility for the presidency questioned, including the liberal candidate, Ayman Nour, and the ultraconservative Salafist lawyer, Hazem Abu Ismail.

Mr Abu Ismail is likely to be disqualified after reports that his mother held a US passport, contravening election laws.

Also on Sunday, Mr Shater announced that the Brotherhood would not support a $3.2bn emergency IMF loan requested by the government, unless the terms of the deal were changed.

BBC News - Egypt election: Omar Suleiman bid draws Brotherhood warning


----------



## hhaddad

*Parliament committee approves bill outlawing Suleiman presidential candidacy*

The People's Assembly's Proposals and Complaints Committee approved on Monday a bill amending the presidential elections law 123/2011 by adding a clause banning former regime figures from running for president, state-run Al-Ahram newspaper has reported.
The added clause had been proposed by MP Essam Sultan, vice president of the Wasat Party, during a parliamentary session on Sunday.
The approval came at the end of discussions attended by Minister of Manpower and Immigration Fathy Fekry, the newspaper said, adding that the draft was amended per the suggestion of MPs Amr Hamzawy and Mohamed al-Beltagy. 
According to the bill, those who served in leading government in the five years leading up to Mubarak's resignation are banned for ten years from running for the posts of president, vice president, prime minister and government minister. Included are those who were presidential staff, security, parliament members and ruling party officials.
The committee unanimously approved the bill after installing the changes backed by the manpower minister, especially those made to the paragraphs talking about retroactive application of the law and naming officials appointed by the deposed president.


Parliament committee approves bill outlawing Suleiman presidential candidacy | Egypt Independent


That was the qickest law I've seen passed.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Democracy Egyptian style..


----------



## aykalam

hhaddad said:


> The People's Assembly's Proposals and Complaints Committee approved on Monday a bill amending the presidential elections law 123/2011 by adding a clause banning former regime figures from running for president, state-run Al-Ahram newspaper has reported.
> The added clause had been proposed by MP Essam Sultan, vice president of the Wasat Party, during a parliamentary session on Sunday.
> The approval came at the end of discussions attended by Minister of Manpower and Immigration Fathy Fekry, the newspaper said, adding that the draft was amended per the suggestion of MPs Amr Hamzawy and Mohamed al-Beltagy.
> According to the bill, those who served in leading government in the five years leading up to Mubarak's resignation are banned for ten years from running for the posts of president, vice president, prime minister and government minister. Included are those who were presidential staff, security, parliament members and ruling party officials.
> The committee unanimously approved the bill after installing the changes backed by the manpower minister, especially those made to the paragraphs talking about retroactive application of the law and naming officials appointed by the deposed president.
> 
> 
> Parliament committee approves bill outlawing Suleiman presidential candidacy | Egypt Independent
> 
> 
> That was the qickest law I've seen passed.


I'm pretty certain that this bill still needs cabinet approval


----------



## MaidenScotland




----------



## aykalam

During yesterday's interview on live TV, when asked if he would possibly pardon Mubarak if he becomes President, Al-Shater replied: "up to the people's will, not me"


----------



## aykalam

I find this really disturbing because it has an element of truth 

https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.ne...232693_132780256797271_669498_655450093_n.jpg


----------



## MaidenScotland

aykalam said:


> During yesterday's interview on live TV, when asked if he would possibly pardon Mubarak if he becomes President, Al-Shater replied: "up to the people's will, not me"




Do they know something we don't? A pardon can only be granted to a guilty person and as far as I know the verdict is not in


----------



## DeadGuy

aykalam said:


> During yesterday's interview on live TV, when asked if he would possibly pardon Mubarak if he becomes President, Al-Shater replied: "up to the people's will, not me"


A very short "interview" on Al Arabya news TV last night that included 3 persons, one of them was the head of the MB's media office I believe, and brilliant is the least to be said about this guy.......

Imagine yourself hearing "It's 10 past 3" as an answer for "How can I get to Maadi"!

He reminded me of Safwat El Sherif's press conference during the revolution for some reason!


----------



## MaidenScotland

DeadGuy said:


> A very short "interview" on Al Arabya news TV last night that included 3 persons, one of them was the head of the MB's media office I believe, and brilliant is the least to be said about this guy.......
> 
> Imagine yourself hearing "It's 10 past 3" as an answer for "How can I get to Maadi"!
> 
> He reminded me of Safwat El Sherif's press conference during the revolution for some reason!




No Inshallaah?


----------



## DeadGuy

MaidenScotland said:


> No Inshallaah?


No, surprisingly no Insalla! :lol:

But only cause he was too busy going personal with the other guy accusing him of being an ex-regime man..........Just cause the guy showed the magazine that interviewed Mr. President, Khayrat el Shater in 2005, and pointed out what he said in there describing the WHOLE Egyptian population of being "ignorant infidels" and that the MB is gonna work on getting people to know Allah more!

Then when the lady running the interview stopped the MB guy to give the other guy a chance to defend himself, he quoted another statement by the leader of the MB stating that whole presidency thing is useless, and that him being the leader of the MB makes him the real president of Egypt, and commented on that statement by saying that "if" an MB's candidate won the elections, then his loyalty will be to his own MB president!.........So the MB guy started going personal, AGAIN, till the lady had to stop him, AGAIN 

Those guys will never answer ANY of the doubts that THEIR actions raise! But instead they'll go personal, use the religion as a front, and the might get back to their assassination policy, which they've already used.........


----------



## DeadGuy

DeadGuy said:


> A very short "interview" on Al Arabya news TV last night that included 3 persons, one of them was the head of the MB's media office I believe, and brilliant is the least to be said about this guy.......
> 
> Imagine yourself hearing "It's 10 past 3" as an answer for "How can I get to Maadi"!
> 
> He reminded me of Safwat El Sherif's press conference during the revolution for some reason!


Think a "video conference" would be a more accurate way to describe it! Not an "interview"! But anyway!

It's too hot to think straight! Sorry


----------



## aykalam

aykalam said:


> I find this really disturbing because it has an element of truth
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.ne...232693_132780256797271_669498_655450093_n.jpg


and this...

https://si0.twimg.com/profile_images/2065444773/Suleiman3.jpg

I think it translates:

Omar Soliman

THEY are all Khaled Said"


----------



## DeadGuy

aykalam said:


> and this...
> 
> https://si0.twimg.com/profile_images/2065444773/Suleiman3.jpg
> 
> I think it translates:
> 
> Omar Soliman
> 
> THEY are all Khaled Said"


Close enough.......

Omar Solima

"You all are Khaled Said"


----------



## aykalam

DeadGuy said:


> Close enough.......
> 
> Omar Solima
> 
> "You all are Khaled Said"


thanks! 

that's worse, makes even more threatening


----------



## DeadGuy

MaidenScotland said:


> and of course this...
> 
> 
> 
> In the past two days, social media has witnessed an outrage over statements made by MP Azza El-Garf of the Freedom and Justice Party. Garf, who is one of the very few female parliamentarians in the Islamist-dominated People’s Assembly, has called for the cancellation of the anti-harassment law. She justified her claims by stating that the indecent attire of women is what invites sexual harassment, hence harassers are not to be blamed. Garf’s statement has been mocked as mad, but the reality is that apart from being extremely disturbing, Garf is simply echoing the state’s de facto position on sexual assault, despite the presence of the law. In order to really address the danger of the state’s lax application of the law, and its own endorsement of sexual harassment techniques.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is the first step in getting everyone covered .



This......._Creature_? Azza I mean, seems to be very interesting..........

She now is calling to set a _legal age_ at which the father of any female, would be REQUIRED to take his daughter/s to be circumcised, because _it helps protecting the girls and ensures their chastity_ according to Azza's words 

To be honest I was too confused to decide which bit of her "bla bla bla" should I be more shocked about, her making it sound like the girl would be under total control of her _male parent_ (Yes, even if the father's dead, the mother can't be the "right" parent for her own child! It has to be a bloody male!!!), OR, the fact that she actually wants people to be OBLIGATED by law to torture their own children 

She obviously loves being a female and has a great deal of respect to all the females in Egypt.......


Can't be bothered to translate this sh!t to be honest! But here's the Arabic link if you're interested Çáíæã ÇáÓÇÈÚ | äÇÆÈÉ ÇáÅÎæÇä ÊÏÚæ ááÎÊÇä.. ááÎáÝ ÏõÑ Which is an article by Muhammed El-Gheety, an Egyptian writer, cause for some reason, there's no sign of this online, only on a TV show! And the amount of the comments made on the article attacking the writer for him opposing that stupid b!tch's opinion is almost as shocking as her own views :frusty:


----------



## expatagogo

DeadGuy said:


> She now is calling to set a _legal age_ at which the father of any female, would be REQUIRED to take his daughter/s to be circumcised, because _it helps protecting the girls and ensures their chastity_ according to Azza's words


Regardless of religion?


----------



## hhaddad

Apparently Ahmed Shafik is back in the presidential race after the court accepted his plea against exclusion.


----------



## aykalam

hhaddad said:


> Apparently Ahmed Shafik is back in the presidential race after the court accepted his plea against exclusion.


it seems he demanded the exclusion law be referred to the constitutional court, which means he'll now probably be included in the final list of candidates to be announced later today


----------



## DeadGuy

expatagogo said:


> Regardless of religion?


It was never mentioned in the article, but I never really came across any Egyptian "law" that's applied on Muslims only, apart from the marriage/divorce section in the_ Personal Status Law_.........So the answer to that would be a yes most probably........

But I think it's still disturbing whether the answer is a yes or no, I mean a child is nothing more than that, a child! Regardless of their _religion_ (Well actually at this age, "their" religion is nothing but their parents' religion!), so it's a horrible _approach _for ANY child


----------



## DeadGuy

aykalam said:


> it seems he demanded the exclusion law be referred to the constitutional court, which means he'll now probably be included in the final list of candidates to be announced later today


And it seems we'll be hearing a lot of his childish arrogant statements, again!!!!


----------



## aykalam

I read yesterday that the constitutional court may take 45 days to decide on Shafiq's case, rendering the whole election process and result illegitimate


----------



## hhaddad

*Abu Ismail warns SCAF as his backers move sit-in to Defense Ministry*

Hazem Salah Abu Ismail, the disqualified Salafi presidential hopeful, warned Friday of “the unknown reactions” of his backers to what they see as the injustice of his exclusion from the presidential race.
His comments came shortly after thousands of protesters, mostly his supporters, marched at midnight to Egypt's Defense Ministry. Some of the marchers said liberal protesters were also participating.
Abu Ismail supporters have staged a sit-in in Tahrir Square for more than a week now, protesting the Presidential Elections Commission's decision to disqualify him from the race after proving that his late mother had obtained an American nationality.
They chanted against Field Marshal Hussein Tantawi and called for ending military rule and dissolving the elections commission.
The military police have blocked the roads to the Defense Ministry but the protesters, estimated to be around 2,000, nevertheless stayed the night near the ministry, according to Al-Masry Al-Youm.
In a poetic post on Facebook, Abu Ismail added that “People feel that injustice blocks the road against them. This makes them leave their homes and beds and respond to the calls to break the chains."
Abu Ismail emerged as one of the most popular presidential candidates. His simplistic rhetoric about applying Sharia and defending citizens' dignity attracted a wide swath of society.
This month an opinion poll by Al-Ahram Center for Political and Strategic Studies showed that before his exclusion Abu Ismail had topped the presidential race with 26 percent of votes, while Hosni Mubarak's spy chief Omar Suleiman, also since excluded, garnered 21 percent of the votes.
Abu Ismail's supporters say his exclusion is a conspiracy by the United States and Egypt’s military rulers.


Abu Ismail warns SCAF as his backers move sit-in to Defense Ministry | Egypt Independent



How much is he paying them or are they just stupid?


----------

